# korean rhinestone and rhinestud manufacturer



## blinggirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I need to know of a reliable resource to purchase in bulk korean rhinestones and rhinestuds. I purchased a CAMS machine in July and current suppliers do not offer large enough discounts for the bulk I am needing to purchase. How do you know if the supplier is lagitament?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

blinggirl said:


> I need to know of a reliable resource to purchase in bulk korean rhinestones and rhinestuds. I purchased a CAMS machine in July and current suppliers do not offer large enough discounts for the bulk I am needing to purchase. How do you know if the supplier is lagitament?


Here are a few threads on buying overseas where some has talked about their experiences. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t94128.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t38886.htmlhttp://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t93879.html


Good Luck! 
Katrina


----------



## IBXpressions (Mar 6, 2009)

That is the first and for most concern that everyone has. How do you find a legit company that will supply you with quailty products. You have come to the right place if you are looking for an answer.


----------

